# Blade Runner Spinner from Fujimi



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just finished building and painting The Spinner. The details are really great. Can't wait to put on the decals to finish it off. Here are the build pics . Decal pics will follow once they are finished.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Super! Looks like you got a really nice match for the color.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Quite marvelous. Well done indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice!

What did you use for the blue?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

SteveR said:


> Nice!
> 
> What did you use for the blue?


Rustoleum painters touch brilliant blue


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Your version looks great. The cockpit is nice and clean.

Are the front wheels movable or did you do a version that shows both ground and flight modes?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Your version looks great. The cockpit is nice and clean.
> 
> Are the front wheels movable or did you do a version that shows both ground and flight modes?


you can position the front wheels either up or down for in flight or ground versions. the tires dont roll , but they do come off to go in either position. i glued them that way to show both mods


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Love the detail inside and out fantastic work. I've never seen this model produced before so this is a treat.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

nice job.

did you prime it first or paint the blue directly on bare plastic?

also, how did you get YELLOW siren lights? The ones that come in the kit are molded in RED and BLUE.

look forward to seeing finished pics.

ted


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

drmcoy said:


> also, how did you get YELLOW siren lights?
> 
> ted


Look on your "clear spruce", hope I spelled that right......


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

drmcoy said:


> nice job.
> 
> did you prime it first or paint the blue directly on bare plastic?
> 
> ...


I used the 2 clear sirens supplied and painted them tamiya clear orange. I primed everything first


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks -- missed those (clear sirens).

Also, what brand of primer did you use?

I ask because I have sometimes had issues with certain primers reacting differently to top coats...I know that sounds weird, but it has happened. or rather, top coat reacts weird to primer -- wrinkles or bubbles up...rare, but it has happened.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

drmcoy said:


> thanks -- missed those (clear sirens).
> 
> Also, what brand of primer did you use?
> 
> I ask because I have sometimes had issues with certain primers reacting differently to top coats...I know that sounds weird, but it has happened. or rather, top coat reacts weird to primer -- wrinkles or bubbles up...rare, but it has happened.


rustoleum gray primer


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

nice job.great detail on the cockpit


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Have you decaled it yet? Where's da pictures!? :wave:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

robiwon said:


> Have you decaled it yet? Where's da pictures!? :wave:


no decals yet, probably this weekend


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Spinner is complete*

I finished applying the decals to the spinner . They look really good. Enjoy the pics


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

here is a video
http://animoto.com/play/hpLD4Ffan0W7yTO61i2gPQ


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

What can anyone say but, Fantastic work.........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Great job on the Spinner! Looks like it will be a fun kit to build.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Very, very nice job Jaws!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Model on!! :wave:

Dave


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. That's an impressive build of a really good kit. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Excellent job, the decals really set it off. Looking forward to starting mine.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

On another thread here somewhere, there was a great paper Spinner model to download. It came with a base. I printed out and used the base for my kit. I reinforced the bottom with styrofoam. Nice effect.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Love the stand.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The stand works really well..and is cost effective.


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

Great Spinner. I've barely noticed it being released and you have your built already. I wish I had that kind of speed. Mine will sit in the box for decades....


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

Admittedly, I'm kinda hoping one of two particular companies who shall remain nameless will come out with a complete lighting kit for the thing. I want to wait a bit and see if that happens. I'd love to have all the lights on without having to do all the design work. That would be great!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone know what is happening with the 3rd party figures that were shown in the previous thread on the spinner?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

If we're speaking of the same ones, those figures were for a totally different scale model. I don't know of anyone currently working on a set of figures ... but that doesn't mean that they're not in the works.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's a shame them being a different scale. Guess I might have break out the super sculpey and try doing one for myself.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

To make them fit properly and be in scale, you'll have to drop the seats down basically to the floor - the seats should technically fit pretty close to the depression underneath them on the exterior instead of raised from the flat floor at the same height as the glass.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Just curious... 

How does the Fujimi Spinner stack up to the Randy Cooper one?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Much smaller and less detailed ... or so I'm told. (Of course one does pay for the size and detail AND Randy's talent.)

The Fujimi one's nice. The interior is mostly based on the miniature, but with many simplifications (incorrect dash shapes, lack of rear and floor window access, etc.).


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW! That Randy Cooper model is more like it! Love it!!!:roll:
The size of this one is also more interresting (looks like 40-45 cm)... 
and you have to love the base (top of Tyrell building)!
I'll have to save for this one :hat:

Anyone getting this model? Does anyone know the releasedate?

I also love his sandcrawler model, always liked that design


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Miek said:


> WOW! That Randy Cooper model is more like it! Love it!!!:roll:
> The size of this one is also more interresting (looks like 40-45 cm)...
> and you have to love the base (top of Tyrell building)!
> I'll have to save for this one :hat:
> ...


The base is not part of the kit. it was from a paper model of the Spinner that i got online


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I don't really understand a lot of the negativity being levelled at the Fujimi kit. 
Six months ago the idea that a mainstream manufacturer would release a Spinner kit would have sounded far fetched. 
The fact that we now have one at a reasonable price is fantastic. Some compromises might have been made in relation to total accuracy against the filming miniature/full sized prop, but this might be for reasons of economy, ease of moulding or just because Fujimi had different references.
I'm totally happy with the kit...the overall shape is great, the decals look fine, there's an upgrade on it's way from Paul and there's some fairly minor alterations and detailing to carry out.
I think it makes up into a nice replica straight from the box but offers a lot of scope for superdetailing and lighting.
What more could you ask for?


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree, Fujimi did a great job and very affordable too...the exterior is super, but having waited for so long on a Spinner model it made me wanting to have the most detailed model possible (the longer I wait the pickier I get  ), I recall the TVC15 model with a more detailed and accurate interior...
This one is, in my opinion, not much better than the Medicom Spinner...

at this point the Randy Cooper model is the way to go... when I gathered the money to buy it...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> I don't really understand a lot of the negativity being levelled at the Fujimi kit...


Ditto. None of the "problems" with the kit should be deal breakers for anybody - I mean it's not like they engraved panel lines all over it or anything 

To make the model pretty much dead-on to the hero miniature, there's nothing that I've done with the PE, or what Gene's done in styrene, that is beyond the average modeler's abilities. The things that I've done that are more advanced than that were done to bring the interior in line with the completely separate full-scale filming interior*.

* That interior was not part of an actual car. The "real" cars had other variations on the interior, including the driving car complete with steering wheel and gear shifters, but without the center CRT - check out the scene where Bryant meets Deckard after he retires Zora. Bryant gets out of the driving car just about exactly 1 hour into "The Final Cut" and you can clearly see the iterior (albeit briefly).


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mine was built straight OOB , and as you can see , I think it looks great. I for one would like to thank Fujimi for giving us , finally a great plastic Spinner kit


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> I don't really understand a lot of the negativity being levelled at the Fujimi kit.
> Six months ago the idea that a mainstream manufacturer would release a Spinner kit would have sounded far fetched.
> The fact that we now have one at a reasonable price is fantastic. Some compromises might have been made in relation to total accuracy against the filming miniature/full sized prop, but this might be for reasons of economy, ease of moulding or just because Fujimi had different references.
> I'm totally happy with the kit...the overall shape is great, the decals look fine, there's an upgrade on it's way from Paul and there's some fairly minor alterations and detailing to carry out.
> ...


And it's not even a case of odd stylistic compromises that require massive work to fix, I suspect that at some level the interior of the kit IS accurate to something, a different filming model or a different draft of blueprints or something. If at the very worst it's a basic starting point, that ain't half bad, right? 

After all, some wonk could have decided to release it as a totally retro 60's style 'play model' with a false interior (think a shelf under the dome) to hide the battery op 'mystery action' motor and wheels, right?

To my eyes this kit seems to be over 90% 'there' and brother, I'll take that any day! Now if only we could get a Space:1999 Eagle Transporter at that level...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Mine was built straight OOB , and as you can see , I think it looks great. I for one would like to thank Fujimi for giving us , finally a great plastic Spinner kit


You have just made my point completely! As I mentioned in your thread, I think yours turned out great.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's The "Hero" Spinner with a really detailed interior, Gaff and Deckard..


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another of the "Hero"


----------

